# What say you?



## samirish (Dec 21, 2013)

So this is "Lush" orange soap.  Its obviously melt and pour but it has an orange slice on top.  Do you think its a fresh orange slice as they advertise or do you think its been dehydrated?  If its fresh, as they say, wouldn't it get moldy?

http://www.lushusa.com/Orange-Jelly/03901,en_US,pd.html#q=orange%20jelly%20soap&start=2


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 21, 2013)

It looks fresh, dehydrated oranges are quite darker in color. Its pretty but at the same time, kinda gross. I would think it should be removed from the soap relatively soon.


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2013)

I made melt & pour lime slices to go in my salt scrub.  The slice looked pretty real when embedded in the scrub.


----------



## Tienne (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe they've soaked the orange slices in glycerine first, to preserve them.  I know you can preserve fresh flowers and leaves by soaking them in a glycerine solution. (The water content in them gets displaced and replaced by the glycerine.) 

I also recall that Soaping101 made a soap once containing orange peel and she had first dried them and then soaked them in oil and they looked pretty fresh and the colour also looked fresh. 

Or;

That soap contains Propylene Glycol, (a.k.a antifreeze.) That is often used in personal care products as an anti-fungal and anti-microbial preservative. Maybe they soaked the orange slices in that first. :shifty:


----------



## lsg (Dec 23, 2013)

That is how some people view proylene glycol as antifree, however it is not the same as ethylene glycol.
"Most glycols are non-corrosive, have very low volatility and very low toxicity (however, ethylene glycol is toxic to humans and many animals)."

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Propylene_glycol?o=2801&qsrc=999&ad=doubleDown&an=apn&ap=ask.com

There is now a propanediol made from corn, it is called Zemea® Propanediol, but it is hard to find in small quantities.  The smallest quatity I could find to order was 5 gallons.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 23, 2013)

I still don't get the appeal of Lush. Over-priced and not SLS free. No thank you :thumbdown:


----------



## Tienne (Dec 23, 2013)

lsg said:


> That is how some people view proylene glycol as antifree, however it is not the same as ethylene glycol.
> "Most glycols are non-corrosive, have very low volatility and very low toxicity (however, ethylene glycol is toxic to humans and many animals)."
> 
> http://www.ask.com/wiki/Propylene_glycol?o=2801&qsrc=999&ad=doubleDown&an=apn&ap=ask.com
> ...



Propylene Glycol has a very low toxicity compared to Ethylene Glycol, that's true, but it's still an antifreeze. It has for that reason replaced Ethylene Glycol in many products, because EG is so incredibly toxic to animals. If a dog or cat licked up some of the sweet tasting liquid, it was often lethal and caused them a horribly painful death. PG is nevertheless still a synthetic and it's derived from petroleum products and while it is safe for use in personal products, it's not really an ingredient I cherish seeing on a soap label. It's listed as the second ingredient (after water) and that is just a little too much IMO. Had it been a pinch or a dash, then okay, but when it's one of the main ingredients, then that's when I nick-name such soaps as "plastic soaps". LOL 

PG is said to be a great humectant, though! 

It's a very nice looking soap though and I have gathered that LUSH soaps should smell exquisite... it's just a shame they are so artificial.

LSG, I just read a bit about that Zemea® Propanediol and that does sound a whole lot nicer!! If that's what Lush uses, then I'd take back my "plastic soap" derision of them. I have never tried their soaps and I only know what I have read about the scents, (that a lot of soapers seem to swoon over), so I don't really know anything about their products. Is there any way to know which version of PG they use?


----------

